# "strange" green water



## JeanPierre (Apr 21, 2010)

for some weeks i have a strange "green water cycle" :

morning : the water is clear
afternoon : the water is really green 
end of the day : the water becomes clear
and so on every day...

is this greew water ? can it be treated with UV light ? Has someone allready experienced this "cycle" ?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Odd for it to grow so fast and go away!

I am not sure it is Green Water Algae. 

If you put some tank water in a glass does it follow the same pattern? Does it matter if you take out some water from the tank when it is green or when it is clear? 

If you put some tap water in a glass does it follow the same pattern? 

Is the aquarium near a window? 

Can you describe the tank in more detail?
Size
Age
Planted
Fish, shrimp and other inhabitants
water change routine
water test results for tap and tank
light: how many watts, what sort of light and how long is it on
any and all additives that you use. Fertilizer, dechlorinator anything else.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

It sounds like you've got some kind of bacteria with positive phototaxis. I've heard about similar cycle cases several times but never saw that with my own eyes. I'm sure UV can solve the problem.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

Elohim_Meth said:


> I'm sure UV can solve the problem.


dang!!! your best bet


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah. As for options of UV, i got mine from petsmart for $45 and it works like a charm. There's much better ones out there, but it easily did the job for me.


----------



## JeanPierre (Apr 21, 2010)

Just coming back, the UV has been running for 2 days.
There was no light in the room. And no food.

It seems it had some effect...


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

for my green water to go away, it usually took around 5 days to be completely gone


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

its green water. add a UV sterilizer and youll be a happy camper again. i had this happen in my tank.


----------



## JeanPierre (Apr 21, 2010)

The water is almost clear. Wonderfull !


----------

